
Ask HN: As College Grad, how to increase my chances of getting an interview call? - narasimman
Apart from applying on LinkedIn and the company&#x27;s careers site, what would be the other ways to get my profile&#x2F;application noticed by the recruiters?<p>Shed some light on this, HNers!
======
lscore720
Depending on the situation, directly reaching out to the actual decision maker
is far more effective.

Every applicant is bombarding the recruiters with resumes, and it can
sometimes be a black hole. If you directly send a message to the
CTO/VP/Director of Engineering, introducing yourself, briefly describing why
the company appeals to you and how your skills line up, you're far more likely
to get noticed. Yeah, it's bold, but you know what they say :)

Leave it open by saying you're interested in an informational chat just to
learn more about the company and his job.

He gets that you're basically applying, given your background; but this softer
approach communicates "I'm also interested in you and your company" versus "I
didn't hear from the recruiter, here's my application."

This will set you apart and, worst case, he says no. But you may have a new
networking contact for the future.

------
zhte415
Call up the recruiter a day after sending the CV. A lot of recruiters aren't
that good at following-up, despite that being a basic part of the role.

Add their WhatsApp/Facebook, or if in APAC their WeChat. Send a polite follow-
up.

If you don't know their name, like a generic group email or web application,
trawl LinkedIn and click on contact details for relevant people.

When you get in contact with the recruiter, they will tell you the company
name if they're decent. After they've had a follow-up call about you they
should tell you the hiring person's name, so you can look them up yourself.

Dig, dig, dig.

------
deeteecee
Just a few ways to open your options since these are how I got my jobs:

\- a small personal project was how i was able to get my first job

\- LinkedIn was not my primary source of job links. I googled for job search
boards PER city/area/state. this one landed me my 2nd job because I found my
company via geekwire.

------
billconan
intern experience

opensource projects on github

